# The Granddaddy of all GO DAWGS Thread #30 (even started by a DAWG)



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS in Bryant, AL!


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide


----------



## Matthew6

go bama


----------



## Matthew6

go dawgs


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! 

Got another thread to get going!


----------



## KyDawg

Thanks Camo. Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs on day 1 of the new thread.


----------



## Silver Britches

After watching our spring game yesterday, I think we need to find us a new kicker! Quickly! Wonder who all else on the team can kick? 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs on day 1 of the new thread.



welcome back. roll tide.


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS on the left coast!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs on a soggy Monday!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs counting down to Sep. 2.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

godogs in jail


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs, bye NASCAR.


----------



## KyDawg

The big question is, Where is SS thug. I think he may be in jail for stealing frog legs.


----------



## KyDawg

Or maybe pickled Pig feet.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs not answering any call from a Georgia Jail House.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! 

LOL Jr. To retire and Brownie has the jr. Nation torn up!!!!!!!

Jr. = little fish in a big pond riding his daddy's coat tail...... think finding Nemo......


----------



## Matthew6

go noles in jail


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Wednesday Dawgs callin' in payroll. The eagle flies on Friday!


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Good Thursday morning, GOOOOO DAWGS!!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Goooo you HAIRY DAWGS!






And those who choose to shave


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Thursday Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs wishing they were on Elfiii's payroll.


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs and nole not having the wifi password at the slammer.


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs on Lanier tomorrow.


----------



## KyDawg

I added the #30 to the title. Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs unable to get a 1st round draft pick.


----------



## CamoDawg85

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs on Lanier tomorrow.



 might see ya out there rip! Leaving work early to chase the spots around mid-lake area.

GO FRIDAY DAWGS


----------



## Matthew6

even the vols had a first round pick.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles coming back from the state pen to find a Dog has started this thread.


----------



## SpotandStalk

No wonder it doesn't have many post


----------



## Browning Slayer

Good to see you got parole S&S Thug! Go DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6

welcome back ssthug. i need some rimzzzzzz


----------



## Matthew6

go noles getting out of jail.


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs in jail


----------



## Matthew6

no seminoles selected last night.  dalvin cook totally shunned.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS on a Friday night in Gainsesville. The topwater bite comes early. Beauty sleep starts now.

Oh, and welcome back thug SS


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

That old coon is out there and I don't have a dog to run him off.


----------



## KyDawg

Kinda like having a UT fan hanging around.


----------



## KyDawg

Them UT fans looking for somebody that will listen to how many injuries they had last year.


----------



## KyDawg

To hear them tell it, they had to play their cheerleader in several games.


----------



## KyDawg

I would limp off the field quick if they had made me wear one of them putrid orange jerseys.


----------



## KyDawg

Would not stop till I got to the locker room and got that thing off.


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs getting no one drafted in the first 3 rounds.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Ringgold Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs who could care less, if we ever had anybody drafted.


----------



## KyDawg

We don't pay enough to get NFL talent.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs celebrating the return of Spot thug.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Browning Slayer said:


> Good to see you got parole S&S Thug! Go DAWGS!



Parole board denied me. Thank god for overcrowding!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Matthew6 said:


> go dogs getting no one drafted in the first 3 rounds.



#returningtalent #winitall17


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

SS out on work release.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dogs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs and bammers


----------



## gobbleinwoods

only one dawg drafted.


----------



## brownceluse

gobbleinwoods said:


> only one dawg drafted.



Only had one that left early. But a lot of folks say Richt left the team full of talent. Some say he he didn't. So if Chubb and Sony or carter left to it would still be half of what Bama, LSU, Florida or even Auburn had drafted. That's not good the 2013 class is almost history. Chubb and Sony had to come back they lost draft stock last year. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> Only had one that left early. But a lot of folks say Richt left the team full of talent. Some say he he didn't. So if Chubb and Sony or carter left to it would still be half of what Bama, LSU, Florida or even Auburn had drafted. That's not good the 2013 class is almost history. Chubb and Sony had to come back they lost draft stock last year. Go Dawgs!



bama had 4 in the first round. 2 others could easily have gone first round.


----------



## Matthew6

i think richtsux and left the cupboard bare. chubb and sony will be interesting to watch this year.


----------



## Matthew6

daily goldranersux while im here.


----------



## Matthew6

happy birthday charlie.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles getting ready to smack down last year's #2!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS on a fine Sunday in the South


----------



## CamoDawg85

Gooooo dawgs


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs as the weekend slips on away.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go DAWGS!!


----------



## westcobbdog

Go Dogs this morning and we are gonna need a posse led by KY and Cooper to go spring Holifield outta jail...


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! 

Jailbreak tonight! !!!!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6

go dawgs getting arrested.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs getting arrested for stuff, that they would get away with at Bamer.


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS trying to cure their glaucoma


----------



## CamoDawg85

Or cataracts


----------



## elfiii

Go hurtin turk after Sunday chores Dawgs.


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs smokinweed


----------



## riprap

Go bammers getting in trouble after the leave the safe space.


----------



## Silver Britches

I hope Evander gives his son an ear full. 

GO WANNA-BE-THUG DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Silver Britches said:


> I hope Evander gives his son an ear full.
> 
> GO WANNA-BE-THUG DAWGS!



Which one??

GO DAWGS Smoking Weed!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs hoping Spot sticks around and keeps it real.


----------



## elfiii

Go Wednesday Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs and welcome back ssthug


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs toking it up with Holyfield..


----------



## Browning Slayer

Happy Thursday morning boys! 

Gooooooo Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go dawgs preparing for mediocrity.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Turn it up! GO DAWGS!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS enjoying some water on the garden


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down South.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go dawgs getting that free car and mobile home wash per the weather channel.


----------



## Silver Britches

Since the clock is finally working properly, Happy Friday, boys! Have a great weekend Dawgs and closet Dawgs.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

It's Friday boys!

Gooooooooooooooooooo DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS living for he weekend!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs starting their weekend on Friday!


----------



## Da Possum

Happy Birthday KyDawg!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs wondering what happened to Spring.


----------



## Silver Britches

Looks like HDM03 done went undercover on us. 

GO UNDERCOVER DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs on getting a lot done in that new indoor practice facility yesterday and today.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Pitts Ga.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide


----------



## Matthew6

have a great weekend mutz and trolls


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Somebody tell 6 that it aint none of my Birthday.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Norman Park.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs losing their money on the Ky Derby.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

sabbath volsux and semenolesux


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs Charlie and John Cooper!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Jeff Dawg!!!!!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS enjoying some nice weekend weather before the grind starts back


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs getting ready to head south in a few days.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs getting ready to head south in a few days.



head out this way chuck. them folks in bezerkley need straightened out.


----------



## Matthew6

go bammerz up early.


----------



## Matthew6

go app st.


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS ready for deer season!!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6

CamoDawg85 said:


> Go DAWGS ready for deer season!!!!!!



dang son your early. most dogs are ready for deer season by week 4.   you must fear app st.


----------



## Matthew6

hang in there. dont wanna get elfiiiiiis blood pressure up to soon.


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs ready for deer season.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Where you been Jeff? Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Sparks.


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs in midtown


----------



## riprap

Go bammers fishing at Piedmont Park.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs getting fishing stuff ready for the Flats!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs dreaming of Redfish!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs dreaming of Seatrout...


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs licking his lips and dreaming of Apalachicola Bay Oysters..


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! 

Slayer got it going on!


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Where you been Jeff? Go Dawgs!



Just busy working I've been doing more lurking than posting. Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go brownceluse Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

elfiii said:


> Go brownceluse Dawgs!



We've been splicing a lot of fiber in your backyard! Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs! Brown and I want to"just win" no matter what it takes. Not too much needs to be added.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

go early morning dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs getting ready for some time on the lost coast.


----------



## KyDawg

Ready for some oysters and soft shell crab and other forms of seafood.


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs making his last post until he gets back from the Coast!

Keep the Vols at bay. Tight Lines!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs on the coast!


----------



## KyDawg

Slayer I might run into you down there. I am leaving next week.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on the coast.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs that got to talk to an old Dawg friend from Atlanta today.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs erewhere.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Adairville Ky tonight!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs !


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Hahira.


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs in fulton co jail


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Dog winning it all


----------



## KyDawg

SS done got out of jail.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Heard that the owner of the turnip farm bailed him out.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Heard that the owner of the turnip farm bailed him out.



that was alot of turnips. the whole crop  go bamners up early goin fishing. 

daily volsux.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! 

Go matty 6 bammerdawg fishing!

Go SS thug getting out on turnip bail!!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!

Go Spot Thug!

Go Matty 6 Thug bailing Spot Thug out of the FulCo jail!


----------



## Silver Britches

Have a great weekend, bros! And  if you plan to eat an ice cream cone outside the next few days, bring a straw. 


GO BRODAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. And Noles on work release.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go you hairy Noles out on parole


----------



## SpotandStalk

Just heard from a reliable source


----------



## SpotandStalk

Dogs will win it all


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> Dogs will win it all



go noles out on parole


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

Yes, sir! Can't wait to see these dudes in the Red & Black. Our D is going to soon be fast and furious, boys. https://www.dawgnation.com/football...ishop-and-nate-mcbride-win-state-track-titles

GO BRODAWGS! & TROLLDAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Late night Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

My son is trying to talk me in to going to South Bend for the Notre Dame game. Might just do that.


----------



## KyDawg

He got ahold of some tickets somehow.


----------



## Silver Britches

KyDawg said:


> My son is trying to talk me in to going to South Bend for the Notre Dame game. Might just do that.



I hope y'all can make it. And if you go, take a bunch of pics to share with us. Also, if y'all do go, make some noise for those of us who can't be there. 

Good luck, bud. I hope y'all go and have an awesome time!  

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs planning a trip to South Bend !!!!!!!!

Charlie having lived in Indiana for 18 months as a teenager 
All I can say is it ranks right up there with tenrcee in putridness!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Barney Ga.


----------



## Matthew6

happy mothers day to all you mothers.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

daily volsux


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Gooooo dawwwwwgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## 1982ace

Go dawgs from Hahira ga


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog

Go Dogs up in Chubbtown, Ga.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs keeping the sports forum alive with the Granddaddy thread.


----------



## KyDawg

We are doing to heavy lifting.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs. daily volsux.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs back at work and having to clean fish when I get home!


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs back at work and having to clean fish when I get home!



nice fishie.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs! Nice fish slayer


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs! 

We ended up catching some nice size Trout.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! 

Nice fish slayer!!!!! Real nice!!


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs!
> 
> We ended up catching some nice size Trout.


whos that afro american holding up that tasty trout.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> whos that afro american holding up that tasty trout.



What can I say.. I've been out in the sun a good bit and have a nice tan..


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> What can I say.. I've been out in the sun a good bit and have a nice tan..



nothing wrong with being proud of your race slayer.


----------



## elfiii

Good looking red TJ.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go bammers heading into grizzly bay.


----------



## Matthew6

go dogvols having birthdays


----------



## Matthew6

slayers getting old.


----------



## Matthew6

go john cooper


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> slayers getting old.



The big 40 today..

GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs eatin' redfish for dinner and celebrating birthdays!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs eating red fish for their 50th birthday. ......lol


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs headed to the Gulf early in the morning.


----------



## KyDawg

I might stop in Birmingham and see how them old boys that mad fun of my UGA shirt are doing. They should be back in their trailer house by now.


----------



## KyDawg

Night all I am out.


----------



## brownceluse

Come on through Atlanta Charlie they got the bridge open now. Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Good Friday morning, GOOOOOOO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs and bammers. daily fsux and volsux


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! 

Go calibama Dawgs!


----------



## Coenen

Who wants to talk Ladies' Softball? The Dawgs are taking on my Jacksonville State Gamecocks today. I like y'all and everything, but: Fight on, Gamecocks!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Coenen said:


> Who wants to talk Ladies' Softball? The Dawgs are taking on my Jacksonville State Gamecocks today. I like y'all and everything, but: Fight on, Gamecocks!



Who's Jacksonville State??


----------



## Coenen

Browning Slayer said:


> Who's Jacksonville State??


*sigh* The one with the big band. (Literally the thing folks are most likely to recognize.) 

EDIT: Also possibly the place where your kids' good looking teacher, or that cute nurse at the hospital came from. We had no shortage of either.


----------



## Silver Britches

Have a great weekend, boys! Be careful with the fireworks and liquor! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Dogs


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Matthew6 still reeling....and I ain't talking about fishing


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Mauser

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide


----------



## Matthew6

thanks for the avatar messican. roll tide and go dogs winning it all


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs on a rainy Sunday.


----------



## Matthew6

everyday is a rainy day if you are a dog. roll tide


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide


----------



## Browning Slayer

Good Monday morning, GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles opening up with a cupcake


----------



## brownceluse

Go DAwgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

daily volsux and spotandstalkgoldrangersux


----------



## Browning Slayer

Goooooo dawgs!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs keepin' it real on a rainy Tuesday.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Good Wednesday morning, Gooooooo Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Thursday morning GO Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Gooooooo DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Friday morning GO Dawgs! !


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Good Friday Morning, Goooooooo DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

Have a great weekend girls and boys! 





GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide. friday fsux.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Saturday morning GO Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## ddgarcia

98 days to Kickoff!!!!!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs back in the bluegrass.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Charlie Dawg living the bluegrass dream!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs enjoying a long weekend!!!!!


----------



## Old Winchesters

Go dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

Good to see ya around, Old Winchesters! 

GO SATURDAY NIGHT DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

sabbath fsux, volsux and dawgsux.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! 

What's wrong Matty6 cali life getting to you!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!
> 
> What's wrong Matty6 cali life getting to you!



naw. just stirring it up a bit. this place is dead. go dogs and bammers but fsu and ut suck.


----------



## John Cooper

Matthew6 said:


> naw. just stirring it up a bit. this place is dead. go dogs and bammers but fsu and ut suck.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## John Cooper

Memorial day Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Slayer Dawg!


----------



## John Cooper

Go KyDawg!


----------



## John Cooper

Go riprap Dawg!


----------



## John Cooper

Go bama Dawgs living in calistan!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs in Bethlehem Ga.!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Brown Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go silver Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go nole thugs out on parole!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs living in Vol fans heads!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs just win baby !


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs turning the page!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Good Tuesday morning, Goooooooooo DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!i


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Goooooo Dawgs on a Wednesday morning.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs on Wednesday afternoon.


----------



## John Cooper

Go working Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Chula.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs on Thirstday.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

Youins have a great weekend. 

GO BIRTHDAY DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! 

Go Charlie having a birthday party! !!!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Goooooo Dawgs on a nice Friday in the south!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs spending their weekend on Old Hickory lake with the Kids and Grandkids.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. It will be here before you know it.


----------



## KyDawg

I hate to admit it, but I caught a bunch of crappie and Hybrids on Percy Priest lake in Nashville yesterday. I am sorta scared to eat them though.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! 

Probably taste like carp , since they came out of tn.


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS in the US of A!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

Good morning and GO DAWGS!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Good Monday morning, Gooooooo Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs and the unbelievably dumb fan base we have..


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs and all of the arm chair coaches UGA has in the stands..


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

daily voldawgsux


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

Championships! Let's go! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6

Silver Britches said:


> Championships! Let's go!
> 
> GO DAWGS!



yep. dogs win it all.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs eating soft shell crab for lunch.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs eating soft shell crab for lunch.



awesome. and happy birthday.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Daily Vols suck and Gooooooo Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles in them KY hollers


----------



## Matthew6

daily fsux


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

What a bunch of slackers! It's ONLY 2:36 AM, for goodness sakes! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Good Thursday morning, Gooooooooooooooooooooo Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs finishing up payroll.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs finishing up payroll.



waiting on my check thug.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in SOWEGA.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

Happy Friday boys and girls!  

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Happy Friday, Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs up on the Mountain.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Slayer hating on UT.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on Pine Mountain.


----------



## Matthew6

go bammers


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs in KY!


----------



## John Cooper

Saturday morning GO Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## ddgarcia

85 days til kickoff! Woooooooooo!

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide in the south bay


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs.


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go bammers and dogs


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. And trolls picking them cantaloupes and loading them on a truck.


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs only 81 days away from whoopin' App St. for the opener.


----------



## KyDawg

Don't get over confident Elfiii.


----------



## Nitram4891

Go Jackets.  We run this state.


----------



## riprap

If we don't whip App. ST then it's time to warm the U Hauls up to send to Kirby's house, the AD and whoever else makes any football related decisions. Just win!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs on hump day.


----------



## Da Possum

Happy Birthday KyDawg!!!  Go Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches

Matthew must be at another wine tasting event in Wackyfornia. Bet he sticks his pinky finger out when he takes sips too. 

GO BRO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii

KyDawg said:


> Don't get over confident Elfiii.





riprap said:


> If we don't whip App. ST then it's time to warm the U Hauls up to send to Kirby's house, the AD and whoever else makes any football related decisions. Just win!



What he said. ^


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Gooooooo Dawgs! Poor little fellas in here posting about their team.. Sorry you are in Dawg Country!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Austell.


----------



## Matthew6

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs only 81 days away from whoopin' App St. for the opener.



you hope.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Happy Friday, boys!!  Goooooo Dawgs!!!


----------



## Nitram4891

28-27


----------



## Matthew6

this^^^^^. ouch


----------



## Silver Britches

Have a great weekend, everyone. You trolls too!  

GO DAWGS


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs just waiting on the whistle to blow at Beer Thirty.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs just waiting on the whistle to blow at Beer Thirty.



go to work with slayer; you can drink, hunt and fish anytime.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles down in South Ga


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles down in South Ga



go nolesux and bammers owning this thread.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

Rise up, and...

SIC 'EM, DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go bammers and fsux running this thread and gnats rnning this state.


----------



## Matthew6

sabbath goldeangerfishawksux


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

Happy father's day, boys. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on Father's Day.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs giving everyone with a "T" sticker driving down 85 the middle finger..


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Don't know about yall, but I am bout ready for some football. Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Gooooooooo Dawgs!! Vols suck!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Gooooooooo Dawgs!! Vols suck!



both suck. roll tide


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Gooooo Dawgs!!


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs in denial


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go DAwgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Happy Wet Thursday, Goooooo Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go You Hairy Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles in the pros


----------



## Matthew6

go bammers and nolesux taking over this thread.


----------



## Silver Britches

Oh no! 
https://www.dawgnation.com/football/uniform-rumors-georgia-adding-black 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6

Silver Britches said:


> Oh no!
> https://www.dawgnation.com/football/uniform-rumors-georgia-adding-black
> 
> GO DAWGS!



well dressed mid major team.


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles in the pros



looks like the nolesux runoft.  rtr.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go DAwgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog

Go Dawgs, hope the players are training hard right now for the approaching season.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

John has been representing, son! You boys and girls enjoy your weekends. No drinking and driving! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs and rtr.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Rainy Saraday Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## ddgarcia

Woooooooooo 70 days to kickoff!!!!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

sabbath dogvolsux


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in a beautiful Sunday afternoon in the Bluegrass.


----------



## KyDawg

Route from Nashville tn to Suffolk va


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Pavo Ga.


----------



## Matthew6

go dawgs waking up and realizing that this year will suck too.


----------



## Silver Britches

matthew6 said:


> go dawgs waking up and realizing that this year will suck too.



This!

GO DAWGS STILL DREAMING OF CHAMPIONSHIPS!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs because Bama Sux.


----------



## Matthew6

go old dogs


----------



## KyDawg

Glad this thread gives trolls somewhere to post this time of year. Wonder if the watermelons are ready yet.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

KyDawg said:


> Glad this thread gives trolls somewhere to post this time of year. Wonder if the watermelons are ready yet.



Trolls are people too Charlie.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go old dogs and slayer living in the past


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, keeping the great RB pipline going.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

This^^^^^
Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

It's Great To Be a Georgia Bulldawg!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

I wish our Nole troll, would get fired from the produce job. That way he might visit us ere once and a while.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dogs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs and roll tide


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Daytona Beach!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

We need a ringer to kick start this thread.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles getting ready to slap Saban around like a coed on a Saturday night!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! ! ! !


----------



## John Cooper

Go Charlie Dawg living the dream!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs for Jeff!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Slayer Dawg!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

John is a DGD! I say it's great to be a Georgia Bulldog! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs and roll tide


----------



## Matthew6

daily fsux and volsux


----------



## Matthew6

happy bday kydawg


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs John!!


----------



## Silver Britches

Matthew6 said:


> go dogs and roll tide



Matthew is a DGT. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs winning it all per slayer and elfiiiiiii


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Matthew6

sabbath dogvolsux


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go calibama Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go SpotandStalk thug picking produce!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Silver Britches Dawg !


----------



## John Cooper

Go KY Dawg !


----------



## John Cooper

Billy Bennett was a DGD!


----------



## KyDawg

Billy had a toe on him and he was a DGD.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

KyDawg said:


> Billy had a toe on him and he was a DGD.



He is my step grandmother's nephew.  DGD for sure!

I have an autographed photo of him somewhere.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs shooting fireworks on the beach in Daytona Fl!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Wish this Dawg was in Daytona. We used to spend every 4th in Daytona. Back then the Firecracker 400 started at 10 AM and we would be back on the beach by Mid afternoon.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Charlie we didn't go to the race because you know how I feel about NASCAR. It sucks! But we've had a blast with all the NASCAR folks down here. Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide. independence day volsux


----------



## John Cooper

Happy Independence Day Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go July 4th Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on Independence day.


----------



## KyDawg

Wonder if Mexican Squealer is a Dawg?


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

good night dogs in denial. early wednesday volsux.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Kirby recruiting like a bo$$


----------



## Matthew6

go 8-4 mid major dogs.


----------



## Matthew6

early morning roll tide


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs in Dawsonville GA.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs in KY.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Scooterville.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

Enjoy your Saturday, boys.  

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Comer Ga!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Sunday morning Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Getting ready for church Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs getting back from New Hamshire and Maine fishing trips..


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs unpacking and doing laundry..


----------



## ddgarcia

SEC Media Days tomorrow! Unofficial kickoff of 2017 season! 55 days to Kickoff!!!!! Wooooooooo!!!!!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## ddgarcia

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs getting back from New Hamshire and Maine fishing trips..



The Thrill of Victory




Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs unpacking and doing laundry..



The Agony of Defeat

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

ddgarcia said:


> The Thrill of Victory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Agony of Defeat
> 
> Go Dawgs!





And another fish off the bucket list.. Go Dawgs catching Saltwater Stripers!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=901029


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs getting ready for Lake guntersville.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs ready for 8-5.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MoonshineFrontier

*Go Dawgs!!!*


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Need John to put me on some big bass. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

daily volsux


----------



## KyDawg

Welcome to the Dawg Thread, Moonshine Frontier.


----------



## KyDawg

We need a little Moonshine in here to liven things up.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs just flying into Springfield, Illinois..


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

riprap said:


> Need John to put me on some big bass. Go Dawgs!



We would have to fish FL. For that

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go dawgs dreaming of 1980.


----------



## Matthew6

spotandstalk is picin maters and saving his good stuff for kickoff


----------



## Matthew6

dailyvolsux


----------



## Matthew6

only got 170 ish left john.


----------



## Matthew6

daily dogswinitallsux


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! 

Go calibama closet Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

calibama bandwagon rider.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs up on the Mountain.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs livin in Matt 6's mind.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! 

Go nole thugs picking watermelons !

Go calibama ' s going all liberal !


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs dreaming of cooler weather!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs ready for some football!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs ready for a chili mustard steak!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs ready for some saturday football!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! !!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs ready for kickoff!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs hoping our young O line gels quickly.


----------



## Silver Britches

I'm ready!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide and daily volsux


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

The Tide comes in and the Tide goes out. Bulldawgs are forever.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Come on bammers, get rid of the bama room and let your kids have their own room. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Tell em Rip.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Twiggbuster

riprap said:


> Come on bammers, get rid of the bama room and let your kids have their own room. Go Dawgs!



There's room in that single wide for the kids!! 
C'mon!
And put down the cigs for the kids sake!!


----------



## Matthew6

ga dawgs living in the past for 38 yrs.maybe elfiiiiiiiiiii and slayer are right this year.


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Showtime

Go Dawgs landing 4 star TE John FitzPatrick


----------



## Silver Britches

Showtime said:


> Go Dawgs landing 4 star TE John FitzPatrick



Great news. Dawgs gonna have some big nasties out there. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Showtime

Silver Britches said:


> Great news. Dawgs gonna have some big nasties out there.
> 
> GO DAWGS!



6-6 230#

Needs some weight IMO. But has the right frame for sure.


----------



## John Cooper

Go dawgs!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

John is a DGD.


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew6 said:


> ga dawgs living in the past for 38 yrs.maybe elfiiiiiiiiiii and slayer are right this year.



6, 30 seconds ago is the past. Love for the Dawgs knows no timeframe. I don't expect you to understand that, most non Dawgs don't.


----------



## KyDawg

Most fans base their love of a team on what they have done in the past.


----------



## KyDawg

Dawgs like to win, but whether they do or not has 0 influence on how much we love our Dawgs.


----------



## John Cooper

KyDawg said:


> Dawgs like to win, but whether they do or not has 0 influence on how much we love our Dawgs.



^^^^^^

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!

Charlie is a DGD!!!!!!


----------



## riprap

The past is that roll tide every day thread that lasted a couple of months. This one been going at least a couple of years. Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

It's GREAT to be a Georgia Bulldog!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches

Let me post that again.

I say it's GREAT to be a Georgia Bulldog!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6

Silver Britches said:


> Let me post that again.
> 
> I say it's GREAT to be a Georgia Bulldog!
> 
> GO DAWGS!



why


----------



## John Cooper

Silver Britches said:


> Let me post that again.
> 
> I say it's GREAT to be a Georgia Bulldog!
> 
> GO DAWGS!



Heck let me quote you !!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew6 said:


> why



6 I done told you it is something you don't understand.


----------



## ddgarcia

Just heard the media picked UGA to win the east this year. We all know their history with THAT! That being said even a blind squirrel finds a nut every now n again.

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Thomasville.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> 6 I done told you it is something you don't understand.



i never understood mediocrity charlie


----------



## elfiii

Matthew6 said:


> i never understood mediocrity charlie



Apparently Bama does because they allow mediocre thug fans.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go 8-5 dogs


----------



## Silver Britches

Matthew6 said:


> why



'Cause I love my Dawgs, man! Plus, I think sometime within the next 40 years, we'll win another national championship. Keep hope alive, brother! Keep hope alive! 

GO DAWGS DREAMING OF CHAMPIONSHIPS!


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew6 said:


> i never understood mediocrity charlie



You must not have been a Bamer fan long then.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> The past is that roll tide every day thread that lasted a couple of months. This one been going at least a couple of years. Go Dawgs!



Actually it has been going for 6 years and well over 30,000 post.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go dog thugs


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## ddgarcia

49 days til Kickoff!!!!!

Woooooooooo!!!!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

This one wont make it till KO.


----------



## KyDawg

That is okay, we need Brown to come up with a good one to start the season on.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Bobo was a DGD !  He just didn't have a  coach. ..........


----------



## Matthew6

saturday dogvolsux


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide


----------



## Matthew6

go closet bammers in bryant al n


----------



## John Cooper

Go closet Dawgs slumming in Cali??????


----------



## John Cooper

Matt Stinchcomb was a DGD!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs in KY!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

If I caught a bass as small as 6's I don't think I would post it.


----------



## John Cooper

KyDawg said:


> If I caught a bass as small as 6's I don't think I would post it.



California strain ......... I hear even the Bass wear skinny stuff.......probably a snowflake Bass.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

It rained a lot in John's neck of the woods today. Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper

riprap said:


> It rained a lot in John's neck of the woods today. Go Dawgs!



Rip we have had so much rain it is hurting my Garden. Having to pick my jalapeños before they are ready and my most of my other peppers too. Got my ghost peppers planted late and not a bloom on any plant. 

Go Rainy season Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

fish hawk said:


> Go Dawgs



Nice catch, Matthew6. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

I would post the pic of the bass I caught while in Georgia, but it would blow the screen up.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

Finally getting some much need rain! 

GO RAINY NIGHT DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs getting rain! 

I am hoping for at least 4 dry days this week. ...... need to work in the garden and mow the grass. .......


----------



## riprap

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs getting rain!
> 
> I am hoping for at least 4 dry days this week. ...... need to work in the garden and mow the grass. .......



Yeah yesterday we had to take a detour around atalla, 431 was flooded.


----------



## Silver Britches

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs getting rain!
> 
> I am hoping for at least 4 dry days this week. ...... need to work in the garden and mow the grass. .......



I've been waiting on the rain so I can mow my grass. Been just too dry. I don't like cutting grass through clouds of dust. 

GO DAWGS NEEDING TO MOW THE GRASS!


----------



## John Cooper

riprap said:


> Yeah yesterday we had to take a detour around atalla, 431 was flooded.



I bet it was. They had more down that way than we did yesteday!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Silver Britches said:


> I've been waiting on the rain so I can mow my grass. Been just too dry. I don't like cutting grass through clouds of dust.
> 
> GO DAWGS NEEDING TO MOW THE GRASS!



I understand that the dust really gets to me......

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Showtime

It was raining 5  in Athens this weekend.

Go Dawgs landing another 5 ️


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs missing all the rain. It flooded south of here last week but we did not get a drop.


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

47 days until, Goooooooo Dawgs Sic'em!!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Richland.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go KyDawg!


----------



## KyDawg

Bill Stanfill was a DGD. Outland winner and all American tackle. He played a few plays at QB the year we thumped Fla 51-0


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles winning the opener


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles winning the opener



ealy left coast dognolesux


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

Championships!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs fixing to close out another award winning Go Dawgs thread.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs earning their money the old fashioned way........ working for it!


----------



## Matthew6

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs fixing to close out another award winning Go Dawgs thread.



what award?


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Alapaha Ga.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs getting commitment from juco returner Ahkil Crumpton.He was the number 1 ko returner in all of college football last year from NAIA to D1.


----------



## Browning Slayer

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs getting commitment from juco returner Ahkil Crumpton.He was the number 1 ko returner in all of college football last year from NAIA to D1.



Yes sir.. Able to play this fall!

GO DAWGS!!

https://www.dawgnation.com/football...a-adds-dynamic-juco-return-man-ahkil-crumpton


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Browning Slayer said:


> Yes sir.. Able to play this fall!
> 
> GO DAWGS!!
> 
> https://www.dawgnation.com/football...a-adds-dynamic-juco-return-man-ahkil-crumpton





> Crumpton had major success on kick and punt returns last season. He returned 16 kicks for 690 yards and 3 touchdowns and also brought back 10 punts for 314 yards and 3 more touchdowns. He stands at 5 feet 9 inches and weighs 175 pounds.



The superhuman joystick.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

45 days until we SicEm..........

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> 45 days until we SicEm..........
> 
> Go Dawgs!



good luck with that.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

Good night and...

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! ! ! !


----------



## Twiggbuster

Go Dawgs!!
Sic em!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs loading up on talent.


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs 20 posts away from Go Dawgs #31. It's a great day to be a Dawg fan!


----------



## Silver Britches

Not much longer, boys! 

GO DAWG BROS!


----------



## Matthew6

Silver Britches said:


> Not much longer, boys!
> 
> GO DAWG BROS!



you are gonna be like a fat kid in a candy shop when the dogs win it all.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

A lot of DGD up in here! A few DGT too! 

A fresh, new Granddaddy of all Go Dawgs thread is nearing! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches

Matthew6 said:


> you are gonna be like a fat kid in a candy shop when the dogs win it all.



Only if it happens long before I'm in my 90s. I prolly won't know who I'm pulling for by then. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## ddgarcia

42 days to Kickoff!!!!!!!!

Woooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs wishing they were bama fans


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs closing this one out..


----------



## Browning Slayer

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs closing this one out..



Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs closing this one out..





Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs!



Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Sic Em boys!!! 43 days!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! ! 

Closing yet another thread! !!!!!!!


----------

